# Tick Repellent Spray



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been experimenting with essential oils to use against ticks. I think the last mix is effective. I found 2 ticks on my dog today, after being in the woods. It was much better than usual. Usually it would be 5-10 ticks. This is the worst time of year for ticks. Also I found the ticks crawling. They did not bite my dog. This mix looks good so far:smile: I'll keep this thread updated on my experience this season. Only use essential oils. Do not use fragrance oils. Also only use them diluted according to the mix. Do not use them full strength. I get them on ebay. You can also get them at health food stores. I think this will also work on fleas, mosquitos and biting flies. I wont know until next season though. Put it in a spray bottle and spray you and your dog. Make sure you spray them underneath as well as from top. Do not get it inside ears, eyes, nose and mouth. Always shake well before applying. It should last a few hours. Never use essential oils on cats. I might change this formula, but for now here it is.

10 drops of rose geranium oil
15 drops tea tree essential oil
15 drops lavender essential oil
10 drops cedarwood essential oil
10 drops lemon eucalyptus oil
4 oz. Distilled or filtered water


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

I use essential oils for flea and tick repellent purposes also. I don't make a spray though. I simply place one drop of rose geranium oil on the collar or harness once a week and that's it. Before implementing this regimen, one of my dogs, Faith, was getting ticks at least once a week if not more. Since starting her on rose geranium oil she has been 100% tick free. I also use cedarwood oil on their collars or harnesses once a week to repel fleas, I've yet to see a single flea on them either.

In addition to the essential oils I also supplement garlic and apple cider vinegar to repel pests.

I also use a tea tree oil dog shampoo and occasionally use lavender oil around the house to repel fleas. I've been using these items since June of this year and so far my dogs have gone through a heavy flea/tick season and been 100% flea and tick free since starting use of the oils, garlic and ACV.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going to try a few drops uncut on his collar. I hope it works, because you wouldn't believe how tick infested it is here. It makes me not want to go hiking until the ground freezes. I got 30 ticks on my dog at one place around here. It's a state park, where they don't allow hunting. The deer are over populated. The spray seems to help alot, but I need something 100% effective without using chemicals. I have been supplementing garlic and ACV for over 5 years. Never one flea on my dog or in my house:smile: No internal parasites either;0) Thanks for the info. I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

I hope it helps you. We have woods right up against our backyard and plenty of wildlife including deer live back there. With that said we also have more than our fair share of fleas, ticks and other pests in close proximity and my dogs regularly go into the woods behind our house. I was at my wits end looking for something to help with the tick problem we were experiencing earlier this year. I heard about rose geranium oil, a couple drops on the collar once a week (or as needed) and decided it couldn't hurt to give it a try. I'll admit I was really skeptical about it being effective, so I was amazed that we haven't seen a single tick since I started using the rose geranium oil in June. It's made a believer out of me and I hope you see similar results. I generally only need to reapply the oils once a week but I do a smell check of their collars and harnesses regularly to make sure I can still detect the oils present. If I can't smell it then I reapply. :smile:

I'm sure the drops on the collar and harness along with the spray would offer really good protection when combined.


----------

